# Pure Turquoise and Euphoria



## joytheobscure (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm lusting both of these perfumes and don't know which one I will get.  I just got a Armani Mania last month and am still using CK Eternity Moment.  But I'm just in love with these scents - oh decisions, there is no way I will buy both this month.   Do any of y'all have these? Want them?  I have a slight turquoise obsession anyways so I think I'll get the Ralph Lauren one.  

  I haven't had a new scent that I wanted badly in a year and now there are two.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Oct 22, 2005)

I am just about to buy the Turquoise myself. My signature sent is Lauren- yes, the deep ruby red square bottle from long ago, but I continue to get compliments from both men and women. I also use Saphir by Boucheron.  Changing scents is hard for me. Seems I have a hard time finding "the one" I really like....and others do too!


----------



## Scrangie (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm not usually a huge fan of Calvin Klein fragrances, but I REALLY like Euphoria...


----------



## jlhinbrisvegas (Oct 23, 2005)

Pure Turquoise would get my vote.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I just got a bottle of Pure Turquoise and I love it.  I am a big fan of most Ralph Lauren perfumes - but, I do enjoy that this is a different scent than the usual RL perfumes I have (like Romance and Lauren Style).  The only down-side is it does seem to fade pretty quickly and I have to re-apply after a few hours.


----------



## joytheobscure (Oct 28, 2005)

I picked up Euphoria at Ulta and boy its great...Scent lasted and lingered all day-its just a sexy fall/winter scent.  I do still love my Armani Mania, Vanille Abricot, and Eternity moment.  But this is a new fave.  I'm certain I'll get Pure Turquoise but not this pay period.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 10, 2006)

I recently bought Euphoria... I usually wear just purely sweet scents... I was picking between Gucci Rush and this... I'm glad I got this because it develops so nicely throughout the day.... I feel like this is a more seductive woman scent... than something fun and sweet.... 

I highly recommend Euphoria =)


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 17, 2006)

Euphoria it's pretty nice.


----------

